
Firefox 71 now blocks fingerprinter - ph2082
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/trackers-and-scripts-firefox-blocks-enhanced-track?as=u&utm_source=inproduct#w_fingerprinters
======
richliss
Awesome. Being able to remove add-ons that are somewhat inefficient with
functionality inside FF is good with me.

